# I need help with the therapy



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello

I Just bought books from the libary about worring and anxiety

How to Stop Worrying and Start Living
http://www.amazon.com/How-Stop-Worrying-Start-Living/dp/0671733354

The Worry Cure: Seven Steps to Stop Worry from Stopping You by Robert L. Leahy

http://www.amazon.com/Worry-Cure-Se...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235491531&sr=1-1

And a book about NLP

I wanted to know if these book are good for social anxiety

thanks


----------



## ayyak (Dec 19, 2008)

?????????????????


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I would read into Overcoming Social Anxiety and shyness by Gillian Butler and " Reinventing your life, " by Janet Klosko and Jeffrey Young. Both books were recommended by a member a while back yeah yeah yeah.


----------

